# My Neighbor Preps, Whew!



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have one immediate neighbor. We don't see eye to eye. He's extremely controlling and it extends to everything in his vicinity. Me, well, I tend to have a rather severe problem with being told what to do. We didn't talk at all for about a year but lately have started having a couple conversations over the fence and I told him why I don't like him. I think we're making progress. 

Anyway, today we started talking and he tells me he's prepping! That's a relief, because he's well armed and completely anal, so I was wondering what would happen if TSHTF and I had to try to fend him off. He's also told me to tell him if I need anything and that he's got "lots of guns." Which I know, because I've had to throw dead critters over the fence that have come into my yard after being shot by him. He really likes killing things. A lot. And telling me about it. I suppose that might not be a bad ally to have, all things considered. 

My dogs hate him.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

indie said:


> I have one immediate neighbor. We don't see eye to eye. He's extremely controlling and it extends to everything in his vicinity. Me, well, I tend to have a rather severe problem with being told what to do. We didn't talk at all for about a year but lately have started having a couple conversations over the fence and I told him why I don't like him. I think we're making progress.
> 
> Anyway, today we started talking and he tells me he's prepping! That's a relief, because he's well armed and completely anal, so I was wondering what would happen if TSHTF and I had to try to fend him off. He's also told me to tell him if I need anything and that he's got "lots of guns." Which I know, because I've had to throw dead critters over the fence that have come into my yard after being shot by him. He really likes killing things. A lot. And telling me about it. I suppose that might not be a bad ally to have, all things considered.
> 
> My dogs hate him.


Trust your instincts and the dogs.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds like your dog is a good judge of character.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Trust your instincts and the dogs.


He's the reason I got my dogs and learned to shoot handguns. When the hubs left, I bought a German Shepherd and told my Dad if anything happened to me, look to the neighbor first. He used to report to me the things he watched me doing. I remember looking up from reading in my living room one day (a couple kids ago, when time to read was something I took for granted, LOL) to see him staring at me from his yard. I shut the curtains and he came over to talk to me. The kids know they are never, under any circumstances, to go in his house. He's kept his distance lately, but I sure do look forward to the day I can move to a new place.



inceptor said:


> Sounds like your dog is a good judge of character.


Our last dog hated him too. I agree. If my dogs don't like someone, I don't either. A little awkward when they choose not to like a close friend though!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a neighbor that I suspect is a prepper and he also seems like a jerk, keep in mind a neighbor to me is 1/4 mile away.

Recently he planted a small garden with a high fence, which now has 5 goats in it. This is a 1 acre rental so he can't raise any substantial crops because I know his water well sucks.

That and he had "Ron Paul" in 14" letters in his pickups back window last election. I am thinking of approaching him, he seems antisocial but it wouldn't hurt having a close by prepper if he isn't a jerk, heck I'd take a jerk if he was a reliable person. I think some preppers see everyone else as a sheep and so they come across distant.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

indie said:


> He's the reason I got my dogs and learned to shoot handguns. When the hubs left, I bought a German Shepherd and told my Dad if anything happened to me, look to the neighbor first. He used to report to me the things he watched me doing. I remember looking up from reading in my living room one day (a couple kids ago, when time to read was something I took for granted, LOL) to see him staring at me from his yard. I shut the curtains and he came over to talk to me. The kids know they are never, under any circumstances, to go in his house. He's kept his distance lately, but I sure do look forward to the day I can move to a new place.
> 
> Our last dog hated him too. I agree. If my dogs don't like someone, I don't either. A little awkward when they choose not to like a close friend though!


If everything ever goes to hell you may want to just shoot him first and get it out of the way.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I am thinking of approaching him, he seems antisocial but it wouldn't hurt having a close by prepper if he isn't a jerk, heck I'd take a jerk if he was a reliable person. I think some preppers see everyone else as a sheep and so they come across distant.


Maybe strike up a conversation about the current state of affairs in the US? That's what got him started. I agree, a jerk prepper is still better than no prepper. Unless of course they have designs on doing bad things to you. But you probably have to worry about that a whole lot less than me.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I think many preppers are alpha male types.

I don't have to give you chick lessons, you know how to handle him. Ask him to recommend a specific self defense ammo for your handgun. Ask him what range he goes to. If he sees you as a threat, you will become a threat to him. Become an asset instead, and one he (in his mind) can control. Play to his ego... you know, standard chick tricks. 

Get him to drive you to the Oath Keepers meeting and make him pay your way, LOL. Keep a small hideout gun and if he gives you trouble, blow his balls off. Until then, use him to your advantage and make him think everything he does is his idea.

As they say, keep your friends close and your enemies closer.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> I think many preppers are alpha male types.
> 
> I don't have to give you chick lessons, you know how to handle him. Ask him to recommend a specific self defense ammo for your handgun. Ask him what range he goes to. If he sees you as a threat, you will become a threat to him. Become an asset instead, and one he (in his mind) can control. Play to his ego... you know, standard chick tricks.
> 
> ...


So what does that make many female preppers?

I'm all sorts of rotten about batting my eyes and playing up the helpless female thing. I'd rather tell him to shove off and take my chances. But I'll think about that. I guess, in a way, I rather _am_ a helpless female right now. Ew. That hurt.

I mentioned the meeting and he started going off in detail about what he'd like to do to Obama.   (NSA, you should be looking over there <----, not at my place!)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Just show him some "center-mass" paper targets, with the 10 ring shot out, and ask him "if thats good for 100 yards?" 
If you cuaght him "looking" at you, I garauntee you he knows more about YOU than you do him.
I never met a dog I couldn't trust. Some dogs, you know, for a fact, they want to bite you, some dogs, they are bluffing, and most will sneak up and bite you from behind, (lesson, never turn your back on an unknown dog), but dogs and horses are great instintual animals. My uncles horses all knew I was scared as hell of them..
I would be "nice, but not have nothing to do with him". He could be "just a missunderstood, great, all around guy", or he could be "jeffery dohmers long lost brother", and to me, the risk isn't worth it.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

indie said:


> I have one immediate neighbor...He's extremely controlling....he's prepping!...He's also told me to tell him if I need anything and that he's got "lots of guns."...He really likes killing things...I suppose that might not be a bad ally to have.


You lucky dood! Who would you rather have for a neighbor, some pinko-lefty fairy?..


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> If everything ever goes to hell you may want to just shoot him first and get it out of the way.


It's funny. I was thinkin the same thing at first. I would try to get to know him a little better over time. Maybe he is just standoffish. Some people keep as much to themselves as possible and come off distant like M Rancher said. I can be like that at times. I know back in Florida, neighbors were sheeple and very annoying. Here in Montana, our closest neighbor is 30 miles or so away. I would try yo get a little more info if you can. If you think he would be a problem in a shtf scenario. Make him the first to go.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't sneak into his basement I saw how that goes in a movie!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> It's funny. I was thinkin the same thing at first. I would try to get to know him a little better over time. Maybe he is just standoffish. Some people keep as much to themselves as possible and come off distant like M Rancher said. I can be like that at times. I know back in Florida, neighbors were sheeple and very annoying. Here in Montana, our closest neighbor is 30 miles or so away. I would try yo get a little more info if you can. If you think he would be a problem in a shtf scenario. Make him the first to go.


I'm the standoffish one, which is another problem with him. It mortally offends him that I don't want to shoot the breeze for an hour every. single. time I walk outside. I think as long as we keep the visits occasional and there isn't another creepazoid issue, I'm fine with the truce we have developed. Just glad I have the dogs...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I think you have the intuition and instincts to tell when a guy might be a threat. Handle him the way that you feel safest and keep your window shades drawn. He might be thinking that you are "available" under the wrong conditions. It would be good to know if he is a real prepper or one of those that think their guns will get them everything he needs or wants.
Is he married or have a girl friend that you know of or could he be "saving himself" just for you?
Caution is a good thing but get as much intel as you can safely gather.
Stay safe!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I think you have the intuition and instincts to tell when a guy might be a threat. Handle him the way that you feel safest and keep your window shades drawn. He might be thinking that you are "available" under the wrong conditions. It would be good to know if he is a real prepper or one of those that think their guns will get them everything he needs or wants.
> Is he married or have a girl friend that you know of or could he be "saving himself" just for you?
> Caution is a good thing but get as much intel as you can safely gather.
> Stay safe!


He's retired, so he has too much time on his hands. His wife works full time and his kids are my age. I still don't know what to make of him. Part of me thinks he's just _really_ struggling with his new retirement and all his free time, but then he'll do something that gets the hairs on my neck raising and I think he's capable of really bad things.

As for preps, he was talking about all the food he's got piled up all over his house taking up space, so I assume he's trying to get pretty well set.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Indie, I'm not suggesting you sleep with the guy. I'm not even suggesting you flirt with him or lead him on or bat your baby blues at him. I am suggesting that having him on your side gives you a better chance than having him see you as a threat.

Asking someone for a favor, like giving his opinion on ammo or whatever, lets him assume the role he has already assumed... protector/big dog. It wouldn't hurt to play into this a little.

I don't know enough about the situation to go into much detail, but if he is the alpha and breadwinner and is now retired, he may well be feeling that he is less of a man than he once was. His attitude of control might be because he was in a position of control when he was working and has now lost this. He could very well be over-compensating.

I'm not suggesting that you are frail and helpless because you are a woman. All I am saying is you gotta be smart about it and try to learn as much as you can about how he thinks. I would feed him disinformation about who I am while gaining valuable intel about who he really is. I don't believe in playing fair at all cost, I care about surviving.

And, by the way, trust your dogs, they have no reason to lie.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> bat your baby blues at him.


Whoa whoa whoa! *How did you know they were blue?!*  

I get what you're saying and I think it's very sound advice. And the fact is, I often feel the need for someone of that role in my life. He's not the ideal choice though, ha!

You're exactly on about his struggles after retirement, which is why I think it's gotten better over the past year or so. That and realizing that he completely alienated me by his actions.

I didn't think you were suggesting that I'm helpless at all. I was reflecting on how I *feel* being here alone with the kids. Just me, would be no biggie. I would defend myself if needed and either fail or not. It's the thought of failing them that causes me so much grief. But, it's the situation it is and we're making the best of it. I'm a lot stronger than I was when he first left, that's for darned sure!

I do trust them. Completely. With our lives. They're good boys. Nothing like a 75# dog cuddling up with a tiny baby and knowing the baby is completely safe. <3


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Just make sure you shoot him first. Not the other way around.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

indie said:


> It's the thought of failing them that causes me so much grief.


That's also the reason why you probably won't. It's easy to fail when you don't care, it's much harder when you do.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Funny you posted this...

I just found out my Boss who I previously thought the only thing we have in common is that we both have a heart beat and breath air, is a freaking prepper from his daughter who let the cat outta the bag about that! I was floored hearing that as I wouldn't have guessed that in a million years regardless of the drug induced dreams I was having. He is one of those folks who you get introduced to, talk to him for about 30 seconds and already know you don't like him or couldn't trust him further than you could piss on him. Hes a pretty professional and shrewed business man type but just comes off like the guy whos so ruthless to make a dollar he'd chip the gold fillings out of his mother mouth before her body got cold. He seems to be an alright guy deep down once you get to know him. 

After talking to his daughter, its air apparent he's is a prepper in a pretty serious kind of way. I have thought in the last 2 years there was a little more to him than meets the eye since I have seen him at the sporting good store a few times and I think he was as surprised to see me as I was him. Seems to be seriously thinking about Financial Collapes and Natrual Disasters more so than the Mad Max EOTWAWKI. I think now the only real differences that we have between us is he is more of a Yuppie Prepper who can afford to throw money at a problem more so than I can where is I think on a more practical and sustainable level. Im definitely going to be looking at feeling this guy out a little more per chance we can really hit it off after being so cold to each other the last 7 years! Who knows between him and a couple of other guys in the office who are "mild preppers" we might be able to form a MAG eventually, who knows what possibilities might develop over the future?

The point here is while you may not like the guy now, you might wanna seriously look at maybe burying the hatchet on your differences and thaw out a little bit over him. You might be able to develop a relationship between him that may one day prove benefical and mutual to you both. Its always good to have one more ally on your side should you one day need it. While a bit eccentric obviously, he seems to be opening up a little bit and may do so more and you might find you could end up being good friends and "watch each others back" even if you never become friends that can pass any test.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Remember, in numbers, there is safety.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

This thread kind of took its own meandering side path, but when I posted, I *was* posting to say that things are getting better and that I'm glad he's a prepper so I have one less thing to worry about. He's weird, but I think we're okay now. A year ago would've been a different story, but things have progressed.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Your scenario sounds like a recipe for disaster waiting to happen. If your instincts tell you this guy is a "creapazoid" I am sure you are 100% correct. I wouldn't engage in any unnecessary conversation with him as it may only feed his fantasy. The sooner you move the better.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Trust the dogs. They know things.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

All I want to get across is that some men will take advantage of women - especially with children because they are easier to control. Some women can be convinced to do almost anything to protect their children. Some men will take advantage of that.

I don't know the neighbor, or you for that matter, so I just want you to know that you should trust your instincts. A lady friend of mine told me something a long time ago that I will always remember, "*Pay attention, or pay the consequences.*" It has saved my ass more times than I can say.


----------

